# I need help with how to make drawer frames...like these



## tturner (Nov 5, 2012)

Im making a small chest and im having trouble designing and making the drawer frames. The ones im doing are the same style as this
-half bind dovetails on the drawer fronts
-flush drawer fronts

Anyone have any set of plans or something to go by? Boy, that would help tremendously!

Im making this style here….(pirated this from the woodwhisperer. Its ok, we have the same tablesaw!)


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

"drawer frames". I would like to help but I don't understand your question. 
Are you speaking of frames that the drawers run between? 
I can't offer plans or even a good source, but any set of plans showing the frames you have in question should give you enough information to adjust to this piece.

It's a handsome piece and deserves attention to good design. 
DanK


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This book covers design and dust shelves.

http://product.half.ebay.com/Practical-Design-Solutions-and-Strategies-Key-Advice-for-Sound-Construction-from-Fine-Woodworking-by-Fine-Woodworking-Magazine-Staff-2000-Paperback/1649545&tg=info


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

In between the drawers you put "web frames" to support
them. Flushing of drawer fronts can be accomplished by 
slotted stops with a screw holding each in place, so the 
backwards limit of each drawer's travel is limited by the
stops.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure what you are asking. Are you looking for the drawer box details? The half blind dovetails? the under mount drawer slide system? Or the chest carcase to carry the slides and drawer boxes?


----------

